# Verkaufe: THE PHANTOM PAIN - metal gear solid V



## nimbus2 (11. September 2015)

Ich habe einen Laptop mit einer Grafikkarte von nvidea gekauft. Als Zugabe gab es THE PHANTOM PAIN - metal gear solid V. Nun bin ich kein Spieler dieser Art von Games und biete diesen Gutschein Code hier zum Verkauf an. Nähere Informationen unter "http://www.nvidia.de/object/metal-gear-solid-v-the-phantom-pain-pc-game-de.html#gameContent=0"

Nachtrag: VHB

HAT SICH ERLEDIGT! BITTE ANGEBOT NICHT MEHR GÜLTIG!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

nimbus2 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Laptop mit einer Grafikkarte von nvidea gekauft. Als Zugabe gab es THE PHANTOM PAIN - metal gear solid V. Nun bin ich kein Spieler dieser Art von Games und biete diesen Gutschein Code hier zum Verkauf an. Nähere Informationen unter "http://www.nvidia.de/object/metal-gear-solid-v-the-phantom-pain-pc-game-de.html#gameContent=0"


Preisvorstellung?


----------



## nimbus2 (11. September 2015)

... total vergessen - sorry: VHB 30.- Euro


----------



## nimbus2 (20. September 2015)

HAT SICH ERLEDIGT! BITTE ANGEBOT NICHT MEHR GÜLTIG!


----------

